
Man-Computer Symbiosis (1960) - pmoriarty
https://groups.csail.mit.edu/medg/people/psz/Licklider.html
======
lou1306
For context, here's a great post on Licklider from The Digital Antiquarian:

[https://www.filfre.net/2012/01/the-roots-of-
infocom/](https://www.filfre.net/2012/01/the-roots-of-infocom/)

------
suyash
This is a brilliant paper, it seems more applicable and relevant today as we
are developing modern AI and defining the design how AI will interact with
users and programmers. The author did miss the mark on his prediction (he said
it Advance AI will be doing the job by 1980's which obviously didn't happen).

